# Sony adds new products to its audio offerings



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sony recently introduced its 2013 Home Audio product lineup. Products highlighted in the unveiling included two receivers, a sound bar, and two home theaters in a box.

“Our rich audio legacy leads consumers to expect continued innovation and performance from Sony audio products,” said Neal Manowitz, director of Sony Electronics’ Home Audio group. “The newest AV receiver in our line has the simplest, most user-friendly interface, which when combined with a world first and only AVR feature set of built-in Wi-Fi, AirPlay and Bluetooth connectivity, raises the bar with respect to usability, and does so with knockout sound performance. Likewise, the new soundbar extends the Sony line and brings theater-like, high-definition sound to any room in the house, with Bluetooth ease and convenience.”










*Two new receivers*

Headlining the group is Sony’s STR-D1040 AV Receiver. This AVR boasts a robust 7.2 Channel output capability, an ample eight HDMI inputs with 4K up-conversion, and 165W X 7 channels of power (1155 Watts). Sony highlights this model as having an increased power transformer and Sony designed capacitors and transistors. Also included are features such as a Sound Optimizer to maintain a dynamic sound at low listening levels, a proprietary listening mode call High Definition Digital Cinema Sound (HD DCS), and playback of Dolby True HD, Pro Logic IIz, and dts-HD codecs. The STR-D1040 also boasts several wireless options such as built-in Wifi, Bluetooth and AirPlay capabilities, giving users multiple ways to stream music. All of this is contained by a redesigned chassis. 

Sony is also releasing a second model, the STR-DN840, which is a slightly paired-down version of the DN1040. This unit offers 1050 Watts of power, six HDMI inputs, 4K passthrough, Sound Optimizer, and similar wireless capabilities.

These units are priced at $599 and $449, respectively, and will be available in June.

*Keeping it simple: the soundbar*

For consumers looking for a minimalist approach to better sound, Sony is offering the HT-CT660 Soundbar. The unit is a two piece system consisting of a 2-way, 4 driver, bar and a wireless subwoofer. It has three hdmi inputs and the ability to decode TrueHD and dts-HD codecs. The HT-CT660 also offers users the option of a simulated surround experience using Sony’s S-Force PRO Front Surround 3D technology, and some wireless capabilities for streaming music through Bluetooth and Near-Field Communication (NFC).
The HT-CT660 is priced at $399 and will be available in June.

*It's all in a box*

Finally, Sony provided details on its BDV-N8100W and BDV-N7100W Home Theater in a Box systems. Both systems offer 5.1 channel (1000W) configurations with wireless rear channels and 3-way 47-inch floor standing speakers. Video playback is performed by a 3D Blu-Ray player. Also, users are provided with WiFi, NFC, and Bluetooth for streaming music and services such as Netflix, HuluPlus, Pandora, and the Sony Entertainment Network.

These units are available for purchase now, priced at $699 and $599 respectively.


----------

